
Good intentions make bad roadmaps - fidrelity
https://andreschweighofer.com/agile/good-intentions-make-bad-roadmaps/
======
wobbly_bush
> Back to our Netflix example. As an industry leading company you want to be
> as transparent as possible. Your social media team goes on to tell people
> who hate on your recommendations that they’ll soon be able to filter out
> those crappy Peppa pig recommendations they’re getting because their toddler
> got a hold of their tablet once.

How often are new features really announced except as strategic decisions?

